# Couple Married 80 Years Tell Their Secret



## mish (Jun 1, 2005)

Couple Married 80 Years Tell Their Secret

Percy and Florence Arrowsmith of Hereford, England have what couples the world over desire: A long and happy marriage. The two celebrate their 80th wedding anniversary on June 1. And they insist the secret to a long and happy marriage is a glass of whisky, a glass of sherry, and the word "sorry," report Reuters and the BBC News. 

Married on June 1, 1925, the Arrowsmiths have hit the world record for the longest marriage. Guinness World Records presented them with a certificate on Tuesday. Florence is 100. Percy is 105. They have three children, six grandchildren, and nine great-grandchildren. The couple still live in their own home on their own and will celebrate this incredible milestone with a family party. 

"I think we're very blessed," Florence, 100, told the BBC. "We still love one another; that's the most important part." She said the secret is to never be afraid to apologize. "You must never go to sleep bad friends. I like sherry at lunch time and whisky at night, and I'm looking forward very much to my party," she added. Meanwhile the very smart Percy said his secret can be summed up these two words: "Yes, dear."


----------



## GB (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL that is great Mish


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2005)

if dw was drinking sherry every day at lunch, and whisky every night, i'd be saying "yes dear" an awful lot too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2005)

80 yrs ??? whoa is that un-heard of. bless their little hearts. here's to 81 !


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2005)

Now all I have to do is convince DH his tongue won't fall out if he say's yes dear   

kadesma..43 years and counting


----------

